
WhatsApp puts limit on message forwarding to fight fake news - Charlie_26
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jan/21/whatsapp-limits-message-forwarding-fight-fake-news
======
Charlie_26
My gut feeling is that limiting the amount of recipients isn't really a fix to
eliminating Fake News. It seems far more like a workaround to a problem that
will still occur after.

